# Finally, I Got One



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

After countless months of anguish, I have finally been able to break the
Bolens eBay Great Lakes curse. By locating a small pallet company who
would palletize and load the tractor, I finally got an HT-23 
artydanc artydanc artydanc 

<img src=http://img51.photobucket.com/albums/v155/aegt5000/HT23.jpg>


arty: 
I'm runnin' with the Big Dogs now. 
arty:


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Nice tractor. I used to have a Bolens 1000. 
Rodster


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Very Nice!!! Patience pays off. Good luck!:spinsmile


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Congrats looks good now wheres the pictures of the other one


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Nice looking machine! Nice looking red machine in the background too!   :thumbsup:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

If we could find a few more Bolens guys, maybe we could get a "REAL" bolens section instead of hanging out in mtd land.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

me to l finally got one too no not a tractor a car yes a car 1969 pontica parisienne here's a pic of it back in 1990 getting the car in 2 weeks


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Congrats to you jbetts now when are you going to get to drive it:driving:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey sixchows i seen this on ebay don't know if you have or need it.
maual


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Congrats to you jbetts now when are you going to get to drive it:driving: *


when l get my drivers licens just going to drive it at my buddys farm for now


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Jody
Thanks mine is a 405 not sure what the difference with the 405-a is but should be close enough for operation instructions. I just won an ebay auction for a 405 manual but not sure it's complete. The copies I got when I bought it seem to be a mix of a few manuals and some duplicate info but not complete info. I'll try for this one too, the cd version sounds nice. Thanks again.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Is that a single spring under the seat?That is one big spring.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

congrats aegt5000.. I am partial to the truvck in the background....


Jbetts slick car... is it in running condition? looks nice.. can i ask, now much???


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

yes it runs needs some body work top is good l got it for 1500$ he wanted 2000$ for it going to look at it next week and at the end of school going to pick it up 

it's a 1969 pontica parisienne soft top


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

good luck with it.. nothing runs like the older muscle cars.. what size motor? 
convertible in canada? wont be fun in the winters... but great in the summer


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

v8 l be leave


----------

